# 1 of THE BROTHERS is up 4 sale.



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*GOT You!!!!!!!! https://quadcities.craigslist.org/grd/d/toro-snowblower-7-26/6441842748.html *


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

You had me for a minute brutha PS! it would pass for Senior's twin!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

put some red on it.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Thats one murdered out snowblower.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I thought you'd sell a kidney before one of the "Brothers"...you got me......I just picked up a clean 1132 Powershift and thought of you right away Todd......this one may be a keeper, and I can start my own band of Brothers!....PS....I also have the clone to Senior.....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

drmerdp said:


> Thats one murdered out snowblower.


*Never liked that flat black look. the black paint and chrome have to be polished to perfection. LIKE ON A CADILLAC HEARSE.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

cranman said:


> I thought you'd sell a kidney before one of the "Brothers"...you got me......I just picked up a clean 1132 Powershift and thought of you right away Todd......this one may be a keeper, and I can start my own band of Brothers!....PS....I also have the clone to Senior.....


* They will have to pry them out of my COLD DEAD HANDS, TO EVEN THINK ABOUT GETTING THEM.*


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Never liked that flat black look. the black paint and chrome have to be polished to perfection. LIKE ON A CADILLAC HEARSE.*


It has a nice "gothic" look to it!:wink2:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yen, Todd. You got me as well. Figure you'd be in dire straits to part with one of the brothers.:surprise:


----------

